# Postage cost and sending



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi
I run a business in the UK that i will be doing when i move to spain but it wil involve sending small parcels to the Uk and i am trying to see how much a parcel weighing 250grams will cost to send to the UK and what the postage procedure is via spain.The parcels will contain insects such as locusts and praying mantis and at present i send throughout europe and just need to know cost from spain to send to UK 
Thanks
Nic


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

try this link for the Spanish post office,

.: Correos :. Calculador de tarifas


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi
Thanks i tried that but if i am reading it correctly then postage is 27.43 which i presume is euro i cannot see that being right as it costs me only £1.80 to send from UK to Spain as standard postage small package rate


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

njcdec said:


> Hi
> Thanks i tried that but if i am reading it correctly then postage is 27.43 which i presume is euro i cannot see that being right as it costs me only £1.80 to send from UK to Spain as standard postage small package rate


That must be wrong, I sent a football shirt to the suppliers in England by recorded delivery only last week. the price was only €9.52.

The only thing to do is ask at an Oficina de Correos or have another go at the website.
Failing that send me the weight and dimensions and type of delivery you require and I will ask at our post office here in the Canaries, it is just down the road,

Hepa


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hepa said:


> That must be wrong, I sent a football shirt to the suppliers in England by recorded delivery only last week. the price was only €9.52.
> 
> The only thing to do is ask at an Oficina de Correos or have another go at the website.
> Failing that send me the weight and dimensions and type of delivery you require and I will ask at our post office here in the Canaries, it is just down the road,
> ...


Hi
Thanks for this the parcel will be 7 inches length x 5 inches wide x 5 inches height (aprox 18cm x 13cm x 13cm ) will weigh 250grams and just standard postage (same as our first class international postage).

Thank you 
Nic


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

njcdec said:


> Hi
> Thanks for this the parcel will be 7 inches length x 5 inches wide x 5 inches height (aprox 18cm x 13cm x 13cm ) will weigh 250grams and just standard postage (same as our first class international postage).
> 
> Thank you
> Nic


I shall ask tomorrow,

Hepa


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I shall ask tomorrow,
> 
> Hepa


Thank you


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

For the dimensions and weight you gave me, the very nice man at the post office tells me that the cost will be,

Normal €6.00
Urgent €6.95
certificated €8.30
Urgent cert. €9.25

These rates are the same throughout Spain.

Regarding the praying mantis, I believe we get those here in our garden, but not very often.
Hope this will be of use,

Hepa


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hepa said:


> For the dimensions and weight you gave me, the very nice man at the post office tells me that the cost will be,
> 
> Normal €6.00
> Urgent €6.95
> ...


Hi
Thank you for doing that for me i really appreciate it could i be cheeky and ask one more favour next time you at post office would you mind finding out how much to send parcel 18cm length x 13cm wide x 7cm height (7 inch x 5 inch x 3inch) and weighing no more than 150gram as i need to try and keep postage cost as low as possible and these will be the two size parcels i will send the most.

Thanks once again
Nic


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

njcdec said:


> Hi
> Thank you for doing that for me i really appreciate it could i be cheeky and ask one more favour next time you at post office would you mind finding out how much to send parcel 18cm length x 13cm wide x 7cm height (7 inch x 5 inch x 3inch) and weighing no more than 150gram as i need to try and keep postage cost as low as possible and these will be the two size parcels i will send the most.
> 
> Thanks once again
> Nic



The man at the post office , checked on those measurements and weight and they are exactly the same as the other packet.

I have found that the Royal Mail is substantially cheaper than the Spanish Oficina de Correos,

Hepa


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hepa said:


> The man at the post office , checked on those measurements and weight and they are exactly the same as the other packet.
> 
> I have found that the Royal Mail is substantially cheaper than the Spanish Oficina de Correos,
> 
> Hepa


Ok thanks it def more expensive in spain as to send from uk to spain its £1.80 (to send in uk to uk address it £1.96 for some reason dearer )
Would you know how much to send the same parcels in spain to a spanish address sorry to keep asking but i need to ensure i have all areas covered and no shocks when i am ready to move and carry on the business in spain

Regards
Nic


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I think you will have to ask that at a mainland post office, 

Hepa


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I seem to recall an earlier post, maybe two years ago, which talked about sending animals such as preying mantis through the post and that there were restrictions etc and licences required. I assume you already know about this? That is, if my memory is correct, and as Baldilocks knows only too well, I am prone to lapses.... can't temember what the lapses are...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahh!! you have the C.R.A.F.T. syndrome

Can't remember a f***ing thing, me too!!


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

thrax said:


> I seem to recall an earlier post, maybe two years ago, which talked about sending animals such as preying mantis through the post and that there were restrictions etc and licences required. I assume you already know about this? That is, if my memory is correct, and as Baldilocks knows only too well, I am prone to lapses.... can't temember what the lapses are...


Hi
I am trying to find out about the licences now although as being in the EU if its the same as england then there are no real restrictions to any EU country just some like Finland require you to write out a custom form cn22 just stating contents so hopefully there are no real restrictions.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

njcdec said:


> Hi
> I am trying to find out about the licences now although as being in the EU if its the same as england then there are no real restrictions to any EU country just some like Finland require you to write out a custom form cn22 just stating contents so hopefully there are no real restrictions.


The restrictions will apply to the keeping and breeeding of the insects, not the transport. You most likely will need a license from your ayuntamiento which might include regular veterinary controls, if you are planning to breed in larger scale with the aim of profit. This would involve tax declarations and autonomo status, with further costs involved. But ofc only if you decide to go the official route, all depends on the size of your operation.


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Seb* said:


> The restrictions will apply to the keeping and breeeding of the insects, not the transport. You most likely will need a license from your ayuntamiento which might include regular veterinary controls, if you are planning to breed in larger scale with the aim of profit. This would involve tax declarations and autonomo status, with further costs involved. But ofc only if you decide to go the official route, all depends on the size of your operation.


.

Thanks for the advice the size of my business will be really just so i have enough to live on with a bit extra for saving and it will only be myself and partner running it, i intend on breeding insects / inverts for reptile food such as locusts,waxworms,silkworms etc and praying mantis as pets.
Regards


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

thrax said:


> I seem to recall an earlier post, maybe two years ago, which talked about sending animals such as preying mantis through the post and that there were restrictions etc and licences required. I assume you already know about this? That is, if my memory is correct, and as Baldilocks knows only too well, I am prone to lapses.... can't temember what the lapses are...




Yes there was a post about the same thing and yes licences etc required if my memory also serves me right


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

One more thing about the post - mostly fine, but try and get all your parcels out before July and August. I've had a couple of things go missing but only in high summer, so I avoid posting or receiving then.


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

fourgotospain said:


> One more thing about the post - mostly fine, but try and get all your parcels out before July and August. I've had a couple of things go missing but only in high summer, so I avoid posting or receiving then.


Thank you for that it is certainly worth considering and not something i would have thought about is that internal post or international posting ?


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Avoid Christmas time too, our postman decided not to bother delivering over the christmas period and lo and behold there were a great many people in our village very disappointed indeed that their pressies didnt arrive for the big day.

With regards Preying Mantis, Crickets, Grasshoppers, Locusts etc, etc, I have plenty here on my land and would be willing to send them to anyone daft enough to buy them from me.


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

JoCatalunya said:


> Avoid Christmas time too, our postman decided not to bother delivering over the christmas period and lo and behold there were a great many people in our village very disappointed indeed that their pressies didnt arrive for the big day.
> 
> With regards Preying Mantis, Crickets, Grasshoppers, Locusts etc, etc, I have plenty here on my land and would be willing to send them to anyone daft enough to buy them from me.


You can send to me if you want i dont mind i am looking for different grasshoppers,locust,mantis etc from throughout europe....


----------



## philhippos (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Hepa

I'm terribly sorry to jump on the postal bandwagon, but I am also thinking of moving to Spain with my online business and cannot establish postal costs. I had a hilarious phone conversation with a rural post office i picked at random! 
Is there any chance I could trouble you to ask you nice local post office how much it would cost to send a parcel 35cmx25cmx 15cm weighing 0.5 KG? I know this is a real bore but it would be such a help. 

Thank you so much and all the very best, Philip


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

you could try this link
.: Correos :. Paquetera Internacional: Tarifas


----------



## philhippos (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for the link but I did take a look at this before. For some reason the prices on their online calculator are completely misleading. Will try calling another spanish post office!


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

philhippos said:


> Thank you for the link but I did take a look at this before. For some reason the prices on their online calculator are completely misleading. Will try calling another spanish post office!


I tried that as well and also found it hard to understand


----------

